# Currency Conversion



## dearbharat (Apr 29, 2013)

I am relocating to Malaysia on 1st May. I wanted to know whether I should convert Indian Rupees in Ringgits or come to Malaysia and convert.

Should I leave my money in bank account and use debit card to withdraw money from ATM.

Please advice and fast.

regards
Bharat


----------

